# fires in Gatlinburg destroy Mysterious Mansion



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm sick over the loss of property and lives in Tennessee due to wildfires. I vacationed there this past April and I especially will miss the Mysterious Mansion- a nice commercial haunt in Gatlinburg. I hope they will decide to rebuild. Anyone from there who knows where I can send clothing or bed linens? (please don't tell me the red cross) I want the donations to go directly to the people there who are in need.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

nimblemonkey said:


> I'm sick over the loss of property and lives in Tennessee due to wildfires. I vacationed there this past April and I especially will miss the Mysterious Mansion- a nice commercial haunt in Gatlinburg. I hope they will decide to rebuild. Anyone from there who knows where I can send clothing or bed linens? (please don't tell me the red cross) I want the donations to go directly to the people there who are in need.


_*You may try The Salvation Army as they are usually one of the first organizations there on the scene. They usually have a better beat on local families in need of what your offering. So check with their local chapter, or better still contact the local office where you live and they may be able to give you the information you seek.

You may also check out what the local city is doing by checking their website to see where donations can be sent if needed. 
There may be local missions in the area that are in need of those things you are describing, again probably check with the city's local website. 
*_


----------



## littlepriest01 (Mar 20, 2010)

The good news is that the house still stands. They have gotten pictures of it still standing after the fire and are waiting to get back into Gatlinburg to see if there is any damage. Their Facebook page details this.


----------

